# Tri-Tip



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Doing a reverse sear Tri-Tip on the Akorn today. I will cook at 300* to a 130* internal and then bump the heat up high and sear. Plan is to thin slice and have Tri-Tip sandwiches for supper. I will post more pics as I go.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Get'n the sear done!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My Sammich!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Amazing


----------

